# fees for kids



## H2H1 (Jun 8, 2013)

I know most of us stay in camp grounds around the states. But I got an email from KOA YESTERDAY where they are offering free camping for kids. I was under the impression that kids was always free when the parents pay the camp fee to camp in the park. I have seen signs saying they charge if more than 4 adults are staying the camper, not kids. ANYWAY can some of you tell me if this the normal now to charge for kids now.

Thanks


----------



## vanole (Jun 9, 2013)

Hollis,

I've never seen that one either.  Maybe its for folks who have more than say two kids.  Reason I say that is that a couple of places in NH I've been its an additional $4 for each child above the two you get in for the campground site fee.  I've seen more money added for adults like you mentioned.  Also been to a couple of parks where you are on a meter for power.  Was at one in the Keys that you called the front desk from the gate.  Lady comes running out to inspect your motorhome, not for age of unit or condition but to ensure its not a rental unit with some funky advertisement on it.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I know the cost of things are getting higher, but most of the time KOA charges more than most parks anyway. I guess this one way of adding on the cost.  I getting almost to high to camp anymore, between gas/fuel and camp fees, and gee don't add in the up keep and insurance because it gets depressing. sorry no more rant


----------

